# News of fish dumping in EU.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I was browsing the web and came across this news. This is pretty pathetic, fishes are caught, killed, then dump back into the ocean! What kind of stupid policy is that? Then it goes and says that an estimated %40 - %60 of all fish caught in the North Sea are dumped back into the ocean. This is so sad.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/aug/13/fishing.endangeredspecies?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, people get up in arms about shark finning and making sushi out of live fish, but these kinds of far more destructive practices have been going on for years if not decades.

Worse yet, this is happening because of misguided but well-intentioned conservation laws. For years, these laws were giving the illusion of something being done to fight the over-exploitation of the ocean, lulling people into a false sense of complacency.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

That article was back in 2008. fyi


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a more recent update.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2011/aug/01/eu-fleets-discard-tonnes-of-cod


----------

